

Robot locomotion in sand - davi
http://www.sciencefriday.com/videos/watch/10204/

======
dbul
This is the problem with engineering. People spend all of their time trying to
figure out how to solve a particular problem (original RHex). Then, the
context changes, so you have to go back to the drawing board. If they put some
intelligence into RHex originally rather than engineered the creature, perhaps
it could adapt to novel contexts. Five years from now they will wonder what
happens when they put RHex into water. ;)

